# Dwarf Gourami



## ryano80 (Nov 19, 2015)

I noticed this spot on my Dwarf Gourami tonight. Looks almost like the scales have lost all pigment. Haven't noticed it rubbing at all. I did go through a mini cycle last week but ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are at 0 now. PH 7, 83 degrees.









Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

For some strange reason, I've never been able to keep a dwarf Gourami successfully. They always develop something similar to this, or develop some sort of fungus. I've never been given a good explanation as to what was happening or why. I'll be watching this in hopes that somebody will be able to help.


----------



## ryano80 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have been trying to research what it is and I think I have found it. I believe my gourami has Dwarf Gourami Iridovirus. Looks like a large number of Dwarf Gouramis get this within a short time. From what I have found it also looks like it is a slow killer of them and there is no treatment. The disease is easily transmitted to other dwarf gouramis. I have 4 of these total. I guess once they are all gone I will not be getting anymore. 
*
*


----------

